# Interesting bicycle crash



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

http://www.ocregister.com/news/bicyclist-219772-vehicle-road.html

Motorist in critical condition and the cyclist only moderate GOOD


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

so was he wearing a helmet or not?


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

He was Not wearing a helmet
I'd say the dude on the bike is pretty lucky.... stupid but lucky


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

rider = stupid.
driver = stupid.
I agree that he should have had a helmet on, but I don't think it would help all that much
if the car would have hit him any other way.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

bahueh said:


> rider = stupid.
> driver = stupid.
> I agree that he should have had a helmet on, but I don't think it would help all that much
> if the car would have hit him any other way.



Same here... should have worn a helmet but what happened was a fluke. He could have easily been killed even with the helmet from what it seems from the description of the accident. I presume the Jeep driver reacted with a bad combination of heavy braking and over-corrected of the steering wheel which caused the vehicle to roll.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds more like the DRIVER should have been wearing a helmet.

Did the rider hit his head?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Argentius said:


> Sounds more like the DRIVER should have been wearing a helmet.
> 
> Did the rider hit his head?


His SUV rolled.


----------



## allroy71 (Nov 29, 2007)

Pretty sloppy journalism here. I think the article gave me more questions than answers!! And I agree, a helmet can only go so far in protecting a rider from tons of steel.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

allroy71 said:


> Pretty sloppy journalism here. I think the article gave me more questions than answers!! And I agree, a helmet can only go so far in protecting a rider from tons of steel.


Yeah, really. No details on the actual crash.


----------



## gthcarolina (Feb 14, 2005)

*Cheap carbon fiber frame!*

Can't even be run over by a car without breaking in half!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I ride that road almost every weekend. It is rare to see anyone on a bicycle on that road without a helmet. It is normal for cars to speed down this road at break neck speeds and we cringe when they do. We usually have one or two car vs. bike wrecks a year up there that do not result in a fatality. There have been several fatalities on this road in the last few years as well though.


----------

